
Ask HN: Is HN email down? - CaptainJustin
So my mates an I are all busy like trying to apply for HN batch for next year. None of the emails are coming through.<p>Any of ya have the same?
======
dang
HN is just a news forum (this one!) so clearly you're talking about the YC
batch for next year. But what's not clear is which emails should be coming
through. Can you clarify?

Edit: I asked someone at YC and they found error messages in the logs ("No MX"
for your domain), so it looks like your mail server DNS may be configured
incorrectly.

